# Fun topic - best booze to stockpile



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

I know everyone has their personal preference on what to drink. But that combined with what is most useful should make for an interesting thread. Thinking of putting a few cases in the pile. For consumption it will be scotch, but what else makes the best use, besides for trading. Figure we could have some fun with this one.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

vodka and whiskey. good for the spirits and good for a cough


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Vodka has a million and one uses. Plus, being such a wretched tasting thing, I am not tempted to drink it before we need it. Brandy is also good for making some tinctures. Regardless, make sure the alcohol content is at least 40%.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I highly recommend Buffalo Trace. Hard to keep in storage though.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

shotlady said:


> vodka and whiskey. good for the spirits and good for a cough


 cheers.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm thinking pints of cheap stuff. Worth weight in gold for trade I'm thinking.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

mack0369 said:


> I'm thinking pints of cheap stuff. Worth weight in gold for trade I'm thinking.


Exactly. Gordon's vodka. Cheap, you're not likely to be tempted to drink it until 1 year after the SHTF, and it has 1001 uses. Honestly, I would imagine that it makes a decent trade stock.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I figure airplane bottles. More per unit but easier to make change. Vodka and Whiskey would seem to be the most universal. In a long term SHTF knowing how to distill your own without going blind is a good option.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Didn't think of nips. But I thought pints might be better as no one can get drunk off of 2 nips. I saw nips of "Regular Vodka" for 40cents today at my liquor store. Wouldnt want to drink them now, but might be a good invetment.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

whiskey is for friends and me..vodka is for trade. ill drink the vodka tho ^^ nothing is safe in my house. im thinking rum is a good choice..some spiced rum will warm u up good. im a fan of sailor jerry personally.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Damn I was just going to say rum. Rum and coke. Or straight.

I had a liking for Mike's hard lemonade. Especially the flavors black cherry was good and the rest of the flavors are a bit fuzzy.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We keep a case of Everclear because it is double the alcohol in the same space. Post SHTF we water it down 1:1 and it the normal potency of Vodka but only took the space of one bottle for the alcohol of two.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Inor, I like your thinking.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

rum and redbull is a favorite of mine. 

smart move inor of the watering down of spirits. ive seen people water down wine and am baffled that they do it. i love wine so it offends me to a certain degree.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Beer and wine (as much as I like them) would take up too much space. I like the everclear idea. Can always filter water to dilute it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> rum and redbull is a favorite of mine.
> 
> smart move inor of the watering down of spirits. ive seen people water down wine and am baffled that they do it. i love wine so it offends me to a certain degree.


Mrs Inor is the wino in the house. She waters it down and puts ice in it? I tease her about it relentlessly. Although last summer when we met the gang at the Prepper Forums Gathering in Oklahoma, Deebo gave her a bottle of wine called "Plum Loco". Honest, that is the real name. It was a bit strong, so I understand why she watered it. 

I am strictly a beer-o-halic.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> We keep a case of Everclear because it is double the alcohol in the same space. Post SHTF we water it down 1:1 and it the normal potency of Vodka but only took the space of one bottle for the alcohol of two.


I was thinking of stocking some vodka (100 proof) and whiskey, but the Everclear's a good idea too.

The vodka was mostly going to be for certain medicine recipes, but does anyone know if Everclear will work? Or will it screw up the recipe?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Vodka with hot peppers and Fireball Whiskey


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> I was thinking of stocking some vodka (100 proof) and whiskey, but the Everclear's a good idea too.
> 
> The vodka was mostly going to be for certain medicine recipes, but does anyone know if Everclear will work? Or will it screw up the recipe?


Everclear and vodka are the same thing. Vodka is just mash that has been distilled in a column still so it filters out all but the alcohol. Commercial vodka is then just watered down to the desired proof. Whiskey is distilled in a more traditional "moonshine" still that leaves some of the impurities in and give the whiskey its flavor (after it has been properly aged of course).


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Whatever is $9.99 for a 1.75 is what I stock the most of, usually Vodka.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

That cheap vodka gives me a headache. For personal use, Kettle One Vodka, Jack Daniels whiskey, Pyrat or Pusser's rum and Plain ol' Jose Cuervo tequila.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> Everclear and vodka are the same thing. Vodka is just mash that has been distilled in a column still so it filters out all but the alcohol. Commercial vodka is then just watered down to the desired proof. Whiskey is distilled in a more traditional "moonshine" still that leaves some of the impurities in and give the whiskey its flavor (after it has been properly aged of course).


Well, that's good to know ^.^;; Normally it's just Jack and Coke over here, so I haven't had much opportunity to learn more than, "Grab the Jack and Smirnoff."


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Buy Moskovskaya vodka, everything else is poison


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> Well, that's good to know ^.^;; Normally it's just Jack and Coke over here, so I haven't had much opportunity to learn more than, "Grab the Jack and Smirnoff."


You just caught me at the right time. I have been studying up on distilleries lately because I want to buy one. A year from now, all of these fun facts will be completely erased from my brain, so do write them down.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you're going to barter, tell them to bring their on bottle. Like the idea of Everclear!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the Everclear idea as well as the mini-bottles for trade and barter. 
For me, I plan on having cases of Woodford Private Reserve or anything from Jack Daniels. 
Like Inor, I've been looking at stills. Too many projects now, but a man can dream.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I swear by Anejo and Extra Anejo Tequila.

Two shots on the rocks with a splash of water - Osama Style!

Tequila has some serious medicinal qualities. I'm not sure what they are just yet, but I'm working really hard on the research. Speaking of which... I NEED TO GET BACK TO MY RESEARCH!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Everclear is also good for getting a cow back on her feet after a hard birth!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Variety is the best choice. Vodka, whiskey, & rum. Everclear a good choice instead of vodka. For storage space, go with the highest octane.


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

Being from where I'm from.....ahem....I have a 12 unmarked glass one gallon jugs stored at the ole BOL. The man that made it died years ago. People tell me I tried some once.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Vodka has a million and one uses. Plus, being such a wretched tasting thing, I am not tempted to drink it before we need it. Brandy is also good for making some tinctures. Regardless, make sure the alcohol content is at least 40%.


My mom used to put a fruit brandy on our gums when we were teething... I suspect it helped us rest too. 

(Personally, I love frog legs sauted in peach brandy)


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

While I prefer bourbon over all others, Everclear by far and away is the most useful. As others have pointed out, you can water it down. as pure alcohol, you can use it to clean cuts. But most importantly, Everclear is the cleanest burning drink out there. As part of my GHB, I have three small "airplane-sized" Everclear bottles. Combined with a Trangia stove, you can quickly boil water for coffee, soup, freeze-dried meal, whatever. Also, when burning it is nearly odorless. I have to flee a major metro-area and if it is cold, or even if it is warm, I don't need to give my location away by the smell of burning wood.

As stated previously, if I have some interloper that decides to hike out of the city with me and I am not particularly fond of him or her, I can offer up the incredibly potent spirits to my "friend," which hopefully allows them to slumber soundly (After all of the exercise and post-adrenaline rush of getting out of some sort of SHTF). At that point, I can slink away in the night without having to brandish any weapon. Finally, after you are done cooking, you can still drink the remaining Everclear left in the burner (after it cools, of course).

Here is a very useful link on comparing Heet vs. Everclear vs. denatured alcohol: 




And here is my stove. Below is an image of the Trangia stove as well:

http://www.amazon.com/Folding-Fireb...10437822&sr=8-1&keywords=folding+firebox+nano
Just my $.02


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just Sayin' made me eat frog legs the last time I was in Memphis. I could not get past the metallic aftertaste. I love you southern folks, but how you could invent something as awesome as hushpuppies or grits, then turn around and eat frog legs, which is like chewing on an old Coke can, is beyond me.  I guess if I were hungry enough... In the meantime give me some deer pork or beef.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Frog legs were over cooked.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Just Sayin' made me eat frog legs the last time I was in Memphis. I could not get past the metallic aftertaste. I love you southern folks, but how you could invent something as awesome as hushpuppies or grits, then turn around and eat frog legs, which is like chewing on an old Coke can, is beyond me.  I guess if I were hungry enough... In the meantime give me some deer pork or beef.


One word;
Lutefisk.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> One word;
> Lutefisk.


Now dats good stuff dare boyo! Nutin' better n whitefish soaked in lye!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Now dats good stuff dare boyo! Nutin' better n whitefish soaked in lye!


Fer sher, ya betcha!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Vodka.nothing like a nice cold shot or two of vodka.in the winter we save space in the freezer for by putting one or two bottles in the snow banks.....seems to taste better after retreiving them from the snow or,is it just me?.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I have to vote for one, it would have to be vodka.
- you can make a screw driver with about any kind of fruit
- you can make medicines
- cordials and flavored liquors
- preserve food items 
May be not my first personal pick, but I use a lot more ethanol for solvent and preservative than drinking. "Most Versatile"


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Vodka.nothing like a nice cold shot or two of vodka.in the winter we save space in the freezer for by putting one or two bottles in the snow banks.....seems to taste better after retreiving them from the snow or,is it just me?.


Exactly  Also, slip a few thin slices of hot peppers into the bottle before hiding it in the snow bank, so nice


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I can drink vodka and rum but my favorite is whiskey. I don't drink tequila very often because it does bad stuff to me, it seems to bring out my mexican fighting spirit.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Exactly  Also, slip a few thin slices of hot peppers into the bottle before hiding it in the snow bank, so nice


We will have to try that.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I'll chime in on this....

Stockpile for SHTF for function: Vodka higher the proof the better....
Stockpile for SHTF for myself: Jameson and Captain Morgan
Stockpile to barter: Vodka and Jack Daniels...


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Now ya'll done got me in trouble. This thread made me do inventory on the liquor cabinet for the first time in a while.
2-750ml Appleton Estate Rum 1-1.75l Capt Morgan 1-750ml Don Lorenzo Mango Rum 1-750ml Cruzan Coconut Rum 1-375ml Pyrat Rum
1-1.75l Crown Royal 1-750ml Crown Royal Cask 16 1-750ml Crown Royal XR 1-750ml Crown Royal Reserve
11/2-750ml Dewars 12 Special Reserve 1-750ml The Glenlevit 1-750ml Glennfidich 12 1-750ml Woodford Reserve Kentucky Borbon
1-750ml Jack Daniels 86proof (no longer made) 1-750ml Jack Daniels 80 proof 1-750ml Tanquery Gin 1-750ml Stolichnya Vodka
1-750ml Stolichnya Rasberry (in the freezer) 1-1.75L Jose Quervo Gold 1-750ml Jose Quervo Gold 1-750ml E&J Brandy 
1-750ml Paul Masson Amber Brandy 1-375ml Cointreau 1-750ml Irish Mist 1-750ml Tuaca 2-750ml Frangelico 1-750ml Grand Marnier
2-750ml Amerreto 1-750ml Level Vodka


but but but honey this is what prepping is all about


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor is the wino in the house. She waters it down and puts ice in it? I tease her about it relentlessly. Although last summer when we met the gang at the Prepper Forums Gathering in Oklahoma, Deebo gave her a bottle of wine called "Plum Loco". Honest, that is the real name. It was a bit strong, so I understand why she watered it.
> 
> I am strictly a beer-o-halic.


FOr MRs. Inor


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Rum! "Why are we always out of rum?"


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Good Vodka and good Gin for me.
Tonic too of course.

Cheap Vodka and cheap Gin for trades.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheap Vodka by the case in 750 ml bottles


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

mack0369 said:


> I'm thinking pints of cheap stuff. Worth weight in gold for trade I'm thinking.


the bootleggers in boston get half gallons of the cheepest vodka they can find and put it in empty half pint bottles the sell out every morning at the shelters around 5a.m.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I drink ciroc vodka and enjoy a good party dancing, karaoke, streaking, skinny dipping. everything is a super fantastic idea when I drink vodka.
for a mellow visit with my boys drinking we hit the gentlemen jack.

I have a couple of friends that make moonshine. and we drink that too.

heh. vodka. went to san diego a few weeks ago for a gathering at my friend's ranch we didn't do pics and put phones away. man we drank so much and everyone kept their clothes on. damnit and we have no photos so no one believes us.

and we go back down to a different gathering (same sportbike forum) well shit- we thought we'd be fine since we were able to behave 2 weeks before. not so. we had pictures to prove we cannot behave. EVAAAAARRR lol


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Just Sayin' made me eat frog legs the last time I was in Memphis. I could not get past the metallic aftertaste. I love you southern folks, but how you could invent something as awesome as hushpuppies or grits, then turn around and eat frog legs, which is like chewing on an old Coke can, is beyond me.  I guess if I were hungry enough... In the meantime give me some deer pork or beef.


Dammit Inor, we've been over this already. He traumatized you with store bought frog legs! That's not how it's supposed to be done for a frog leg virgin! And wtf is lutefisk?!?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I tried stockpiling liquor once. I almost died by the end of the week.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Dammit Inor, we've been over this already. He traumatized you with store bought frog legs! That's not how it's supposed to be done for a frog leg virgin! And wtf is lutefisk?!?


Lutefisk? (pronounced lute-a-fisk) It is whitefish that is soaked in lye for 3 days, then washed off read good and boiled or steamed. It stinks to high heaven, has the consistency of grape jelly and almost no flavor. It is a traditional Norwegian/Sweedish thing that a LOT of Minnesotans eat around Christmas. It SUCKS!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Lutefisk? (pronounced lute-a-fisk) It is whitefish that is soaked in lye for 3 days, then washed off read good and boiled or steamed. It stinks to high heaven, has the consistency of grape jelly and almost no flavor. It is a traditional Norwegian/Sweedish thing that a LOT of Minnesotans eat around Christmas. It SUCKS!!!


Holy hell man... that sounds disgusting! I think we should send some to deebo. If he doesn't die than I'll try it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, My family was from Minnesota and we ate Ludefisk, Kumela and my grandmother always made oyster soup on Christmas eve. I couldn't wait for the rosettes, trumpet cookies and lefsa though. Cookies were awesome.............Entrees, not so much.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

oldmurph58 said:


> the bootleggers in boston get half gallons of the cheepest vodka they can find and put it in empty half pint bottles the sell out every morning at the shelters around 5a.m.


Find the same in Worcester. I'd but in handles of cheap stuff and split it, but then you need readily available bottles to split it up. I did the math, and by the milliliter, the pints are only 8% more in cost, ready to go, and sealed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The still will be running , but the alcohol will be for other uses than drinking. Drinking will be so low on our list it will not even be dealt with.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Good God! A person could get drunk just reading this thread. I do like the idea of nips for trading.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Vodka And whiskey for tinctures, Sterilizing. Brandy for GI issues. White rum for dental issues. I keep a couple bottles of each. Cant stand the dag nasty stuff, Wont drink it for fun.

I buy the plastic bottles for safer storage.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Inor said:


> Lutefisk? (pronounced lute-a-fisk) It is whitefish that is soaked in lye for 3 days, then washed off read good and boiled or steamed. It stinks to high heaven, has the consistency of grape jelly and almost no flavor. It is a traditional Norwegian/Sweedish thing that a LOT of Minnesotans eat around Christmas. It SUCKS!!!


The first time I tried it it wasn't bad. Must of been a good batch?

You should have seen the looks on their faces when I said it would be good with some picante sauce. You'da thought I'd slapped their momma! They gave me butter to dip it in. I started getting cold nausea sweats after that...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm looking to store pints and or 1/2 pints. I don't think trade would go very far for lesser amounts. As far as what kind.....? Idon't know I don't drink anything but beer. But I may just look for deals and get several types.


----------

